# [Cali] Bubba Kush - Pickup [High Res]



## Vaporizer (Sep 2, 2008)

*Strain:* Bubba Kush
*Type:* Indica
*High:* Highly energetic - pleasant high
*Smell:* Pungent, Strong kush aroma   
*Taste:* Fruity, very fresh
*Price:* $65 for 4.5 grams
*Overall Rating:* 9 out of 10


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 3, 2008)

*Come on over Vap and be sure to bring some of those med bottles with ya. :hubba:  *


----------



## Hick (Sep 3, 2008)

[Colo]Bubba Kush[uhhmm Res]


----------

